# ERDM - is this line the bomb for you?



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I finished my fourth variation of the ERDM line last night--a Choix Supreme from '05, received in a trade--and found it to be a real flavor bomb...tons of cocoa, cinnamon, espresso, and cream aromas over a toasty tobacco base. Up to this, I've had (and loved) the '90 Demi-tasse, '98 Lonsdale, and '98 Tainos. I enjoy the subtle differences in each of these, but after sampling them repeatedly, I think this is my go-to line. 

Who else enjoys this line a lot? What other shapes should I try...or avoid...in order to continue finding wonderful variations on the ERDM profile? 

I imagine I'll get around to trying all the existing shapes eventually, but I'm looking for an ERDM jedi to help me complete my training


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had the Choix Supreme and the demi-tasse, and I've yet to be disappointed with either. If the whole line is like this, I'll join you in the fan club.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I LOVE that whole line... You need to find some 98 Grandes Easpanas, and my personal favorite 00 Elegantes, and if you can find them (they are still available on the market) 83 Panatela Larga... :dr :dr :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a fan.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Not really.

I've had Choix Supeme's, 83 Panatellas Largas, 98 Grandes de espanas, elegantes, none of them were memorable.

I've just never had an ERDM that wowed me. More for you guys :ss


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

this line ages very well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> I'm a fan.


Likewise...one of my favorite marcas...

Try the following...
Lonsdales (98s are excellent)
Grandes de Espana (98s rock -- as Gerry noted)
Panetelas Largas (83s are great and available)
Gran Coronas (if you can find them)
Elegantes (similar to the PLs -- 01s can be tight draws)
Demitasse (90s abound; very flavorful - one of the best _little_ cigars)
I have less experience with the Choix Supreme and PCs -- although others speak highly of them.

Have fun smoking your way through the line. I know I am.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Current ('06) production Grandes de Espana are pretty tasty as well.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't forget the Coronas de Luxe! An underrated vitola IMO. Aged ones are still available as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> Don't forget the Coronas de Luxe! An underrated vitola IMO. Aged ones are still available as well.


Thanks for the tip. They are now on the ever-expanding _To Smoke_ list. :cb


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

zemekone said:


> I LOVE that whole line... You need to find some 98 Grandes Easpanas, and my personal favorite 00 Elegantes, and if you can find them (they are still available on the market) 83 Panatela Larga... :dr :dr :dr


Are those early '80s Panatelas worth the uplift? I havent had one, but I have seen a few around in my travels. I have heard good and bad. The Choix Supreme is a fine stogie, sometimes just hits on all the right notes without being overpowering.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

omowasu said:


> Are those early '80s Panatelas worth the uplift?


In my opinion, absolutely. Good cigar. Excellent value.

Here are some other comments / opinions.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11532&page=2&highlight=largas

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60890&highlight=largas

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38977&highlight=largas


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I am a pc fan and I enjoy the ERDM's, very much!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I had one last year (Choix Supreme), gifted to me by a friend. It was excellent! In addition to the flavors you described though, I also tasted some citrus and a sweet honeylike flavor. It was very complex and just totally enjoyable. 
Good review. I too like them a lot.:ss


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I have enjoyed all that i have smoked, most had been aged for 5 to 10 years .
I haven't had any new.

Mike


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like 'em but only as a 1st smoke of the day. I've had all sorts of vitolas from all different years and none were all that complex. If I'm looking for a lighter smoke, ERdM is a good marca.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Questions for Heath (and other knowledgeable Apes):

The ERDM line is not as highly rated as some 'gars on the review DB. Why do think that is? I have noticed alot of the positive chat about these refers to 10 yr old or even older sticks. Are they still available to purchase at that age? If I had to buy just one which vitola/year would you recommend?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I think a lot of people overlook this line because it tends to be milder than other smokes. However, "milder" does not mean "less flavorful".


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

TheDirector said:


> Questions for Heath (and other knowledgeable Apes):
> 
> The ERDM line is not as highly rated as some 'gars on the review DB. Why do think that is? I have noticed alot of the positive chat about these refers to 10 yr old or even older sticks. Are they still available to purchase at that age? If I had to buy just one which vitola/year would you recommend?


1998 Grandes Eepanas


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

"If I had to buy just one which vitola/year would you recommend?"

lunch club...any year.

derrek


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

dvickery said:


> "If I had to buy just one which vitola/year would you recommend?"
> 
> lunch club...any year.
> 
> derrek


Really? Care to comment further? I've been interested in these, but I haven't heard anything about them, so I never bit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, they aren't "the bomb" for me. frankly, i only rank the H. Upmann lower than a Chiox Supreme in the robusto/hermoso 4 category.
the demi-tasse are okay. 
i've only had a couple of the others they offer, and nothing has tripped my trigger.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I am a pc fan and I enjoy the ERDM's, very much!


:tpd: Love the pcs! I wasn't to impressed with the Choix Supremes I've tried.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, they aren't "the bomb" for me. frankly, i only rank the H. Upmann lower than a Chiox Supreme in the robusto/hermoso 4 category.
> the demi-tasse are okay.
> i've only had a couple of the others they offer, and nothing has tripped my trigger.


ahhh the difference in tastes...choix supreme is probably my favorite robusto/hermoso #4....absolutely love that honey flavor.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

One of the first Havanas I smoked was a Choix Supreme and loved it. 

Recently, Ive been greatly enjoying some '03 PC's. While not the strongest cigars in the world, they are just so flavorful, sweet, and aromatic. They taste like carrot cake and gingerbread. Hmmm, 12:41 AM, guess it's not too late for one more!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> ahhh the difference in tastes...choix supreme is probably my favorite robusto/hermoso #4....absolutely love that honey flavor.


maybe it's because i haven't been as lucky as you with that "honey flavor".  
mine were all pretty bland, nothing that jumped out at me that would cause me to want to spend another dime on them... 
to me, they were the type of cigar that when i was done smoking them, i'd want to dig into the humi for something with some flavor. ah well. like you said, different tastes.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Questions for Heath (and other knowledgeable Apes):
> 
> The ERDM line is not as highly rated as some 'gars on the review DB. Why do think that is?


Difference in people's preferences, I suppose. The ERDM line is the only one I've sampled somewhat deeply; my experiences with, for example, Montes, RyJ, Punch, etc have been only one or two shapes. The Cohiba line seems promising for my particular preferences, but it's like developing a taste for Ferrari's--it will be done in baby steps 



TheDirector said:


> I have noticed alot of the positive chat about these refers to 10 yr old or even older sticks. Are they still available to purchase at that age? If I had to buy just one which vitola/year would you recommend?


Others have indirectly addressed availability, so no comment, aside from "seek and ye shall find...eventually" 

My personal recommendation, based on my admittedly limited experience, is the lonsdale or the Choix Supreme, any year but preferably from the mid-to-late '90s. I've seen others who are fans of the curiously ubiquitous '83 Panatela Largas (and I remember now that I've had one of those too), but it seemed "quiet" by comparison to the '90s/00s ERDMs, almost as if it lost some of its flavor. I might not have picked up its more subtle flavors, though, so YMMV...

[/quote]


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Really can't add much here.
Have had many from this line:

Tainos
Gran Corona
Choix Supreme
Lonsdale (a fave)
Panetelas Largas
Grandes de Espana
Demi-Tasse
Lunch Club

Find the line mild BUT sweet, flavorful, and complex. In general, enjoyable.
Never had the PC, so I can't compare, and have repeatedly struck out on the GdE, but I think that's a matter of bad luck.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Really can't add much here.
> Have had many from this line:
> 
> Tainos
> ...


But I do remember (Feb '06) at LCdH in TJ when tasting one of Moises' 98s, your eyes lighting up and you exclaiming, "Wow. That's what these SHOULD taste like"


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I love this line. Chiox Supreme was one on my 1st CC and its what made me really take and interest in CC. On the mild side of medium body but packed with flavor, an excellent morning smoke. I was always kind of pyched that I never saw very much written about these, sort of a nice little secret now you had to go and let the cat out of the bag. LOL.

Personally I think they smoke very well young for maybe a half a year then they need to be put away for awhile. IMO there is definately a sick period for these cigars.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

My current favorite from ERDM is the 1983 Panatela Largas. Can't beat this cigar for the price. I like the Choix Supreme in cabinet selection with 4 or 5 years age minimum. Also like the 1990 Demi Tasse that are around for a morning or afternoon quick smoke. The Tainos are nice daytime churchill's also. Those are the only ones I tend to keep around from ERDM. The londsdales aren't bad either, but not my favorite londsdale.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> One of the first Havanas I smoked was a Choix Supreme and loved it.


The first Havana never counts... you'll always love that one.  
Choix Supreme gets my vote however.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fredster said:


> My current favorite from ERDM is the 1983 Panatela Largas. Can't beat this cigar for the price. I like the Choix Supreme in cabinet selection with 4 or 5 years age minimum. Also like the 1990 Demi Tasse that are around for a morning or afternoon quick smoke. The Tainos are nice daytime churchill's also. Those are the only ones I tend to keep around from ERDM. The londsdales aren't bad either, but not my favorite londsdale.


I like the Pan Larga too. A nice, relaxing little sipper.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just had a '98 Choix from another member here and while I'm still a newb it was pretty good! Somewhat mild, but pretty complex with lots of flavor.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've liked all the ones I've smoked especially the Grande de Espanas.... MMMM:dr


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I've only had the cs. I didn't care much for them at first but they got better with age.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Great morning smoke especially the 98 Lonsdales and the 98 petit corona cabs!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Fredster said:


> My current favorite from ERDM is the 1983 Panatela Largas. Can't beat this cigar for the price. I like the Choix Supreme in cabinet selection with 4 or 5 years age minimum. Also like the 1990 Demi Tasse that are around for a morning or afternoon quick smoke. The Tainos are nice daytime churchill's also. Those are the only ones I tend to keep around from ERDM. The londsdales aren't bad either, but not my favorite londsdale.


Almost forgot, I've been smoking some 02 and 03 ERDM PC's that are very good. For some reason this cigar is completely overlooked and I don't know why.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fredster said:


> Almost forgot, I've been smoking some 02 and 03 ERDM PC's that are very good. For some reason this cigar is completely overlooked and I don't know why.


I wouldn't recommend people bother with these. They're not worth the trouble.


----------

